# Script aufnehmen



## FishHeadthereal (13. März 2004)

Hallo ich habe gerade ein wenig nach "Batch" gesucht aber nicht das gefunden was ich wollte:
Gibt es eine möglichkeit aufzuzeichnen was man in PH alles macht und das dann zu wiederholen? 
Also mein Problem ist:
Ich habe 300 Bilder bei denen ich aber alle nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt brauche (nicht verkleinern). Es muss also immer ein Teil geschnitten werden. Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit?

Thx


----------



## zirag (13. März 2004)

Hi 
mach dir ne Aktion  

im Aktions Fenster , auf den Aufnahme Button ( Roter Kreis ) denn alles machen , was deine Aktion später ausführen soll , dann auf den Stop Button drücken und schon hast du deine Aktion , wenn du dann auf Datei --> Automatisieren --> Stapelverarbeitung gehst , kannst du da deine Aktion und den Ordner mit den Bildern wählen und schon ist PS eine Maschine 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Killerganz (13. März 2004)

*Aktionen*

Moin! Das ist kein Problem.
Du blendest erstmal das Fenster Aktionen ein. dann gehst du unten rechts in der ecke auf neue Aktion erstellen. Dann nimmst du dein beispielbild.
als nächstes klickst du im fenster aktionen auf aufnehmen (wie beim Kassettenrekorder) dann bearbeitest du das bild so wie du alle bilder bearbeiten möchtest. Ausschnitte, rahmen etc. dann drückst du auf stop und speicherst die aktionen. Wenn du nun im menü Datei aus automatisieren und dann stapelverarbeitung drückst kannst du dort deine aktion auswählen und auch den ordner in dem deine 300 Bilder sind auf die du das anwenden willst. nur noch ok drücken und Photoshop arbeitet alleine....
Fertig!

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, hatte nämlich letztens das selbe Problem und bin beim spielen auf die lösung gekommen. Hoffe dass das so richtig ist....
Gruß TIM


----------



## zirag (13. März 2004)

@ Killerganz , wieso schreibst du das hin , was ich schon geschrieben habe ?


----------



## chrisbergr (14. März 2004)

Also wenn ich mir die Erstellungsuhrzeit so ansehe, würde ich behaupten ihr habt ca. gleichzeitig angefangen zu schreiben, nur da du nicht so ausführlich bzw mit so vielen Worten wie Killerganz geschrieben hast, konntest du eher auf den Antworten Button drücken 

Ansonsten zum Thema denke ich brauch ich nix mehr zu schreiben, denn ein drittes Mal den gleichen Vorgang zu beschreiben muss nun auch nicht sein.


----------



## Killerganz (14. März 2004)

richtig! Ich hab einfach zu langsam getippt und nicht bemerkt, dass du schon geantwortet hast....
Zwei dumme ein gedanke - das solls geben...

Gruß Killer


----------



## schnarnd (14. März 2004)

*Kleine Newbie frage*

Erm bei mir geht das nciht mit dem Aufnehmen!Das ist grau.Wenn ich mit der Maus drüber gehe ist da dieses nicht benutzbar symbol als Mauszeiger.Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## chrisbergr (14. März 2004)

Du musst als erstes eine neue Aktion erstellen, bevor du aufzeichnen kannst.


----------

